# Wanted:  "Enhanced Combat Uniforms" for CAF



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2016)

This from Canada's tendering site (online posting screen capture also attached in case link doesn't work):


> The Department for National Defence has a requirement to purchase Trousers and Coat in Canadian Disruptive Pattern Temperate Woodland (CADPAT TW) which are to be manufactured in accordance with the Annexes B, C, D, E, F, G, patterns, drawings and sealed samples. one (1) pre-award sample of the Coat in size 7040 and one (1) pre-award sample of the Trousers in size 7034 and fabric sample CADPAT (TW), test results, the certificates of compliance must be included with the bid ...



Order #'s:  30K x shirts/"coats", 64.6K x pants
Date closing:  2016/10/11 14:00 Eastern Daylight Time (EDT)

You can see the full uniform specs (designs, specs for cadpat & cloth, etc.) here, and I've attached the diagrams of the shirt/coat and pants.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Sep 2016)

What is the difference between the ones that are already out there?


----------



## dimsum (9 Sep 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the ones that are already out there?



It doesn't look like there are any, just that the CAF is ordering more of them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the ones that are already out there?


Happy to be corrected, but I noted the "Mao collar" on the jacket with this batch, similar to this ...





Are such collars already in the Canadian system?


----------



## dimsum (9 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Happy to be corrected, but I noted the "Mao collar" on the jacket with this batch, similar to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are.  They're just usually folded down.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Yes they are.  They're just usually folded down.


I've only _ever_ seen them folded down, in photos and on troops, looking like regular collars - thanks for that!


----------



## Vuhlkansu (26 Sep 2016)

They got years of old stock in my size, so I don't think I will ever get the 'new' style.  I just got my kit, and the tunic/pants were new never worn 2006 dated =P


----------



## dimsum (26 Sep 2016)

Vuhlkansu said:
			
		

> They got years of old stock in my size, so I don't think I will ever get the 'new' style.  I just got my kit, and the tunic/pants were new never worn 2006 dated =P



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Are such collars already in the Canadian system?


And in the wash, the collar Velcro always attaches itself to the sleeve Velcro so that your shirt comes out in a big ball.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Sep 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> And in the wash, the collar Velcro always attaches itself to the sleeve Velcro so that your shirt comes out in a big ball.



Yup. Or attached to other clothes. I've had to start washing my uniforms separately.


----------



## Vuhlkansu (27 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.



Nah, I always try to be a glass half full kind of guy.


----------



## Lightguns (27 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Yup. Or attached to other clothes. I've had to start washing my uniforms separately.



Or attached to the socks!


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2016)

At least it finds the missing socks for you.


----------



## acen (27 Sep 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> At least it finds the missing socks for you.



The sock monster always takes his share, velcro or not!


----------

